# 2017 OGF Crappie Tournaments Registration and Rules



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

*CHANGED FROM DELAWARE TO INDIAN LAKE ON MAY 20TH*

Here is the information on the OGF Crappie Tournaments this year:

Saturday May 20th at Indian Lake - This will be a single rod tournament (fish should be in full spawn mode)

Saturday September 30th at Alum Creek Reservoir

Again this year their will be 2 divisions, and Upper and Lower Division. There will also be a combined event if you fish in both tournaments for an additional Entry fee, just like years past.
New this year will be a prize given to the highest finishing adult/youth combination. (No additional fee to enter this, just need to fish with a youth 17 and under) Lets promote fishing to our younger generations.

The fees again this year will be the same:

Upper Division - $60 for a single event, or $150 for both events and entry into the Combined Pot
Lower Division - $30 for a single event, or $75 for both events and entry into the Combined Pot

I am still looking for a main sponsor but we have some new sponsors aboard this year and should have some decent raffles at the end of these tournaments. And I will be providing food for these events again this year.

Sign up whenever you would like: You can send payment via paypal at https://www.paypal.me/OGFFishing

Let me know if anyone has any questions regarding this. I am hoping to get a lot of boats fishing this year, lets get this tournament back to the number of boats when it first started.
If anyone wants to print out the Flyer and hang up in their local bait stores that would be great. The more entries the better. Print the Registration Form and bring to the tournament the day of the event.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

That's kool that the Delw. tourney will be ONE rod. Too bad this falls the day after I leave for my 2 week LSC trip.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> That's kool that the Delw. tourney will be ONE rod. Too bad this falls the day after I leave for my 2 week LSC trip.


You will just have to leave after the tournament instead! Those smallies will still be there on Sunday. If needed you can stay at the house Saturday night, it is right on your way to LSC. lol


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

rutty said:


> Here is the information on the OGF Crappie Tournaments this year:
> 
> Saturday May 20th at Delaware Reservoir - This will be a single rod tournament (fish should be in full spawn mode)
> 
> ...


Never fished in one of these tournaments. What is the difference between upper and lower divisions?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

dcool said:


> Never fished in one of these tournaments. What is the difference between upper and lower divisions?


would love to have you, the more the merrier. It is all about having a good time. The only difference between the 2 divisions is really the entry fee. We designed this to try to get more participation in the tournaments because of a lower entry fee. Some people think there it takes a "better" fisherman to compete in the upper division, but that is not try. Both divisions are equally talented and like to have a good time. Just wanted to make it a little more affordable to people that want to come out and fish! Lower Division is a lower entry fee, we pay out more spots but you won't get near as much money. Upper Division is a higher entry fee, we pay out less spots but you win a lot more money. 
There was also word that people weren't fishing in this tournament because the "pros" always won it. This was also implemented to eliminate that belief.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Is there a way for nonboaters/coanglers to link up with boaters? Sadly I am shorebound


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

bobcatbasser said:


> Is there a way for nonboaters/coanglers to link up with boaters? Sadly I am shorebound


There isn't a formal process, but I would post in this thread that you would like to fish in the tournament if anyone has an open seat. There may be some boaters out there that do not have a partner and would like one. If I hear of anyone I will shoot them your way.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rutty, I will be in with Fishslim again this year for both and combined. I will enter soon.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't have a boat. Is it possiable to rent a boat from the marina and fish in that? Or if we have a Jon boat?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Chris Martin said:


> I don't have a boat. Is it possiable to rent a boat from the marina and fish in that? Or if we have a Jon boat?


I am not sure if the marina rents boats or not, but you can certainly fish in a jon boat.


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok cool thank you for the info I just didn't know this would be our first tournament. Hopefully we will be out there.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Chris Martin said:


> Ok cool thank you for the info I just didn't know this would be our first tournament. Hopefully we will be out there.


Would love to have you. This would be a great first tournament for you, great people and everyone is usually willing to share information and help you out. Also, the entry cost is very low.


----------



## KBfishing (Apr 21, 2016)

Can i pay cash/entry fee on tournament day?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

KBfishing said:


> Can i pay cash/entry fee on tournament day?


Yes you can pay cash at ramp. I just like an idea of who is fishing.


----------



## KBfishing (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok cool. What are the payout percentages


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

KBfishing said:


> Ok cool. What are the payout percentages


All the payout information is in the rules that are attached above.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thinking about bringing the 8 yr old son out for the Delaware event! Sorry if stupid question, but is there a Cheshire Ramp at Delaware? Haven't fished there before but just wanted to double check as the Rules doc says that's where checkin is for the Spring tourney and didn't know if accidentally left from Alum tourney writeup.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

lacdown said:


> Thinking about bringing the 8 yr old son out for the Delaware event! Sorry if stupid question, but is there a Cheshire Ramp at Delaware? Haven't fished there before but just wanted to double check as the Rules doc says that's where checkin is for the Spring tourney and didn't know if accidentally left from Alum tourney writeup.


Sorry that is an accident left from the Alum Tourney last year. I will fix. Thanks. We will be using the marina boat launch as our checkin location.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

No worries at all, just didn't want someone looking at it the day of tourney and not knowing where to go. Thanks for organizing!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lacdown - If my son doesn't have a baseball tournament that weekend we will also be there.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

My Partner and I plan on entering again, lower bracket, just won't know until the last minute.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

OrangeMilk said:


> My Partner and I plan on entering again, lower bracket, just won't know until the last minute.


Sounds good, it was great to meet you guys last year. Love to have you again this year!


----------



## VicMcHenry (Mar 14, 2017)

Can you fish them solo?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

rutty said:


> Sounds good, it was great to meet you guys last year. Love to have you again this year!


New boat is ordered and old boat is for sale, supposed to be able to get the new boat the first or second week of May, so we want to do it, just may be boatless for the first one, will certainly be able to do the second.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

VicMcHenry said:


> Can you fish them solo?


Yes you can fish them solo. It is the same entry fee solo or a team, but you can certainly fish them yourself. There also have been a few people on here that are boat-less that would love to fish.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

OrangeMilk said:


> New boat is ordered and old boat is for sale, supposed to be able to get the new boat the first or second week of May, so we want to do it, just may be boatless for the first one, will certainly be able to do the second.


Can't lose with a new boat can you?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh I don't think the boat will be the problem, the 215 page manual for the Helix 7 will be, it's quite the upgrade over the current depth\fish finder I have now.

I have a lot of reading to do....


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Is there an extra fee for paying the morning of the tournament vs. paying beforehand on PayPal?
Also is the combined part of the events separated by division?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

busterbrown said:


> Is there an extra fee for paying the morning of the tournament vs. paying beforehand on PayPal?
> Also is the combined part of the events separated by division?


There is no extra fee paying a the ramp, you must pay for the combined event before the start of the first event though. The combined event is separated by division.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

VicMcHenry said:


> Can you fish them solo?


Yes you can fish them solo


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Gre


rutty said:


> There is no extra fee paying a the ramp, you must pay for the combined event before the start of the first event though. The combined event is separated by division.


Great thanks, missed the first event last year so wasn't sure how the combined worked


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

busterbrown said:


> Gre
> Great thanks, missed the first event last year so wasn't sure how the combined worked


No problem. It is always fun to get in combined event. I am hoping to get a few more teams in this year. If you have a bad event you can make up for it in the next one.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Going to fish the combined, the Delaware event falls on my birthday so should be good luck


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd be interested in joining up with someone with a boat if anyone would be interested! If not, I still might be interested in fishing this from my kayak! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I will have the new boat in time, picking up on the 12th, however I do not have a partner now, so yeah, still hoping to make it though.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

That is great, I know there was a guy at the beginning of this thread or one of the other ones that was looking for a partner with a boat, not sure if you want to hook up with them or not. Just a thought.



OrangeMilk said:


> I will have the new boat in time, picking up on the 12th, however I do not have a partner now, so yeah, still hoping to make it though.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Got the boat, got a partner, We will be there!


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

@rutty next year should do a north vs south spring time at skeeter fall time at alum


----------

